
Vermeer as Scientist - magda_wang
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/tls/public/article1653131.ece
======
pvaldes
Just a handful of paintings, some are very simple and each one is still
fascinating to explore. Just a few people got it. Vermeer was one, and also
his american and updated version a few hundred years later that was Edward
Hooper.

[http://www.essentialvermeer.com/vermeer_painting_part_one.ht...](http://www.essentialvermeer.com/vermeer_painting_part_one.html#.VpGZQjqiTVM)

